# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  كلمة شيخنا د. محمد أديب صالح  عن أخيه الشيخ محمود شاكر

## أيمن أحمد ذوالغنى

*كلمة شيخنا د. محمد أديب صالح 
عن أخيه الشيخ محمود شاكر رحمه الله*


رابط الموضوع: كلمة شيخنا د. محمد أديب صالح عن أخيه الشيخ محمود شاكر

----------

